
A Conversation with Alan Kay (2004) - signa11
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1039523
======
platinumrad
>AK You have to be a different kind of person to love C++. It is a really
interesting example of how a well-meant idea went wrong, because [C++ creator]
Bjarne Stroustrup was not trying to do what he has been criticized for. His
idea was that first, it might be useful if you did to C what Simula did to
Algol, which is basically act as a preprocessor for a different kind of
architectural template for programming. It was basically for super-good
programmers who are supposed to subclass everything, including the storage
allocator, before they did anything serious. The result, of course, was that
most programmers did not subclass much.

Hmm, that seems to be the opposite of what people these days have concluded
went wrong with 90s-style OOP. Far too many object hierarchies, not enough
composition.

